# rear-facing Radian 65 questions



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's the situation (this is long, sorry







):

2007 Ford Freestyle. 60/40 Second row seats.

Actually, here's the inside of my car: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/...3c44ce43_b.jpg It looks the same now, just with all 3 headrests removed, car seats installed, and more crumbs/toys on the floor









I have a Radian 65 forward-facing behind the passenger's seat. Latch installation. Top tethered.

I have a Radian 80 forward-facing behind the driver's seat. Latch installation. Top tethered.

Now for the first time ever, I'm using a Radian (65) rear-facing. This one is in the middle seat. I have the appropriate base attached. It's a lap-shoulder belt installation (no latch anchors available for the middle seat). It's a nice, secure fit and at the right angle too. I actually can't believe how well I was able to get it in there (especially while 38 weeks pregnant







).

My issue? The top tether situation.

I see in the Radian 65 instruction manual, for the rear-facing lap-shoulder belt installation, it says "stability of installation & rear-facing angle can be improved by using top tether (see page 28 for top tether instructions)." and "Removal: release seat belt buckle & disconnect top tether *if* in use." (Bolding of "if" is mine). So it seems that the top tether is optional, which is great because - dude, there are no anchors for the top tether







And it's not just a middle seat issue - there are no anchors for the top tether with the window seats either).

Any other time I've rear-faced a car seat, it's been behind the passenger seat so I never thought to give it a little push from behind to see what happened. But today, since the rear-facing seat is in the middle, the back was exposed to me while I checked out how things looked from the front seat, and I was concerned to find that the seat can be tipped forward. The lap/shoulder belt can NOT get any tighter, and I really just think that the only way the seat would be unable to be tipped forward is if it was tethered with the top tether.

Is that normal/ok/safe?


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Would this be a case where I would want to find a place in the car to use the tether connecting strap? I forgot I had that...

Page 29 of the instruction manual says "Locate attachment point where a vehicle seat belt is anchored directly to frame of vehicle, OR find the leg of a vehicle seat that is bolted to vehicle frame."

Did I just answer my own question?









I would feel a LOT better if the top half of this seat was as secure as the bottom half!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

You did answer your own question. Use the D-ring looped through/around something that's bolted to the frame of the car, and attach the tether to that.

The top tether is optional, and some people debate using it with very young babies. The fact that you can lift the seat up does not mean that it is incorrectly installed. Almost all bucket seats and convertibles will do that. It's called cocooning.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ber* 
Would this be a case where I would want to find a place in the car to use the tether connecting strap? I forgot I had that...

Page 29 of the instruction manual says "Locate attachment point where a vehicle seat belt is anchored directly to frame of vehicle, OR find the leg of a vehicle seat that is bolted to vehicle frame."

Did I just answer my own question?









I would feel a LOT better if the top half of this seat was as secure as the bottom half!









yes, you did just answer your question.
We use the D-ring and loop it around the bottom rail of the front passenger seat.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
You did answer your own question. Use the D-ring looped through/around something that's bolted to the frame of the car, and attach the tether to that.

The top tether is optional, and some people debate using it with very young babies. The fact that you can lift the seat up does not mean that it is incorrectly installed. Almost all bucket seats and convertibles will do that. It's called cocooning.

You know, I felt like I had read somewhere that the forward-tipping motion was an ok and/or even desirable effect - and that's exactly what I remember now, the cocooning thing. Thank you for mentioning that.

I guess I'll see if there's a good/easy spot to use the tether connecting strap and do a little more reading about cocooning before I decide what to do.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 







yes, you did just answer your question.
We use the D-ring and loop it around the bottom rail of the front passenger seat.

Well too bad I had to type out that long post first, but maybe that's what helped my pregnant brain get from point A to point B


----------

